
Median 1-Bedroom Rent in San Francisco Soars to Nearly $3,700 a Month - spking
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/03/05/median-1-bedroom-rent-sf-3690-month-zumper/
======
GuillaumeBrdet
that's so high, it has been increasing here in Miami as well.

However, it is nowhere near that much. In Miami, that's about a 4-5 bedroom
house.

